# Curved knife



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I know I have seen a curved knife for finishing a round wall. Can't remember where or what to say to search. Any ideas? I have a round room that is coved round to the ceiling also. So it is round both directions, around, then the top 12 inches or so round to a flat ceiling. It was plastered originally and in disrepair. Trying to make it smooth again. And for some rather picky people.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

This may be the tool for you - rubber and works well.


----------



## sawbrk1 (Oct 28, 2011)

Check out All Wall.
They have some that are about two ft. long, made of plastic, with wood handles on the ends.
I think that is more what your looking for.
They have them for inside and outside curves.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Mudshark I have one of those. And I have looked on AllWall. I am pretty sure they have the wide ones like you are talking. Just can't find them right off. I'll look again. Thanks for your responses.:thumbsup:


----------



## capspackle (Dec 12, 2010)

I think this is what your looking for
http://www.thecurvecoater.com/index.html


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

That's it!! Thank you! I looked on a couple other sites and they showed they were discontinued.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Tried to purchase one and they have been discontinued from this site also. Bummer!


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2011)

You can just take a cheap knife and bend it to the curve of the wall. :thumbup:


----------



## sawbrk1 (Oct 28, 2011)

That's the one I was talking about.
I bought a couple of them a few years ago from All Wall. I went to there local store and they had them hanging on the wall...about 45.00 a piece.

You could go to Lowes or Home Depot and buy some plexiglass, and if you have a scroll saw and a sander, you could make your own for a lot less.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> That's it!! Thank you! I looked on a couple other sites and they showed they were discontinued.


T-man what part of plastic did you not understand, buy some plastic and use it like a darby, tell ya when people see the rounds I do they sh%t their pants cause of all the excitement:yes:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

I never had the need for anything other then a regular knife to coat curved walls I don't know why you would need any else, even on butts


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> I never had the need for anything other then a regular knife to coat curved walls I don't know why you would need any else, even on butts


gives a precision coat, my round walls are better than most


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

If the wall is just round one direction, a knife is fine, but when it is round both directions, a knife won't fit. (around the room and round from top 12" to the ceiling- dome)


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> T-man what part of plastic did you not understand, buy some plastic and use it like a darby, tell ya when people see the rounds I do they sh%t their pants cause of all the excitement:yes:


I like excited clients, but that's a little bit overboard. I prefer if they hold in their excrement....at least until I've left.:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I like excited clients, but that's a little bit overboard. I prefer if they hold in their excrement....at least until I've left.:yes:


----------

